# Kokoda Sprog



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey all, just a question.
I went to Big W today and saw a Kokoda Sprog tournament series lure which looked alot like my pygmy.
It was on a hook for $4.45 and they didnt scan so they gave it to me for that price and took the rest off the shelf

Is this a good lure? are they normally so cheap?

i'll test it out tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Driftr

Not many people rate them, but at that price and if they catch you some fish they will be good value. I can't see why they won't catch fish, just have to have the lure in the right place at the right time.

Good Luck

Cheers


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I bought one once, and now it sits rusting away with the rest of useless tackle I have bought over the years. The problem is there cheap and nasty. Mine wouldn't swim straight and didnt have a very good action.......but hey I'm sure others will disagree and I have heard of people catching fish with them and for under 5 bucks you cant complain.


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

Most lures in the Kokoda Range sell for about $6.50 and most also appear to be very obvious imitations of other popular lures. The Sprog is clearly an SX 40 clone and while it is no match for the original at it's price it's probably worth having a couple in the tackle box when chasing bream in tight snaggy situations.

Likewise the G-Vibe is a Jackall TN50 knock-off, the AVO a Bomber 15A and so on and so forth...

So while they are a little cheap and nasty, I know that I always keep a couple on hand and at $6.50 each I don't have to hold my breath every time I cast one in close to a big snag or pylon.

Jason


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

For flicking around snags you just cant beat them but as it's been said they do need tuning (http://www.predatek.com/2_tuning.htm)

Still cant work out how there hasn't been any Court cases with them looking very much like a SX40

Spot the Sprog?


----------



## MuliesChaser (Jan 12, 2008)

I was just about to say the same thing buff, I had one, got it for 4$ as well, 3rd cast snagged it and i didnt give a damn, thing wouldnt swim straight and couldnt be bothered tweaking it. I got mine off ebay.
P.S Buff do you remove your split rings on your hardbodies?
_-Cheers
James_


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

@ MuliesChaser
I remove the split rings of most of my HB's as I use size 00 Owner clips or small Fly clips and don't want to upset the weight balance to much also it makes it a lot easier to change HB's quickly


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

hey guys thanks for the response. i didnt have any luck with it today but i didnt use it for that long.
thanks for the tweaking link buff, i will try that and report back this week

it does look pretty good for $4


----------



## MuliesChaser (Jan 12, 2008)

@ Buff -I've always wondered about doing that, does it upset the action at all, any changes at all, do the fish notice or dont give a damn?
_-Cheers
Chaser_


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I remove the split ring on the front on all lures, except where it is needed to hold the front link in place such as on a halco model....pretty sure it was Peril who first mentioned this change on the forum many months ago


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

@ MuliesChaser
Did some investigating about using clips quite some time ago when I started using small HB's and compared many types and sizes of clips.










The left one is a Owner Cultiva size 0 Clip (model No P-02) 
The centre one is Generic size 1 clip, and the right is a Fly clip.

I put some clips on my rifle re-loading scales which weigh in _*Grains*_ not Grams, (1 grain = 0.06479891 gram)
The Front Split ring off a SX40 (which I remove) weighs 0.8 grain
A Generic brand size 1 clip weighs 1.1 grain
The Fly clip (Not the Mustad brand) weighs 0.6 grain
And the Owner size 0 Clip (even surprised me) weighs 0.4 grain, half the weight of the SX40 split ring ( I have some size 00 which I'm using at the moment, so even smaller and lighter)

As yet I haven't found that there is any change to the action of the lure and the bream dont seem to mind.

A nice 44cm bream (not mine, but I took the happy snap  ) on a SX48 using a Generic size 1 clip.










Up close


----------



## MuliesChaser (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh wow, thanks for that buff, So you reckon the 00 owner clips? and removing the split rings, does it work with sps aswell? ive seen a few pics of sps with clips.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

They do work with SP's but I don't bother as I loose to many jigheads casting at snags :lol:


----------



## driftr (Sep 4, 2006)

the clips i use are a different style to those and i couldnt find any so i bought the smallest ones with a swivel and cut the swivel off.

mine are similar to these


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

in relation to the OP, 
I would say stay away from the sprogs if your looking at upgrading them.
say u pay $6 for the lure and $5 for trebbles and splits $1 for clips, then you have paid $12
I have never paid much more than $12 for my sx40s.
The key is wait until they are on sale somewhere like that shop in Adelaide at the moment for $14.95,
then goto Amart or Anaconda and get them to beat it by 10% so they come down to $13.50.

so there you have it 
sprog $12
sx40 $13.50
hmmmmmm let me see, 
cmon guys the sprogs are rubbish,
i reckon if your going to buy them leave them as a cheap lure for throwing into snaggy water. 
if your going to upgrade everything i think i would rather just get an sx. the paints better and they swim straight from the box.
oh yeah and they have a little signature on top and they are japanese quality hehe,.

just my 2 bob


----------



## MuliesChaser (Jan 12, 2008)

so true with the sx40s, you just cant beat them, I personally like my yozurri minnow mags. Kokoda have done a cheap version with basically every lure i think, I know they have done a cheap jackal version of it.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Well i bought one today, noting its sx40 style rip off and the half price of it. The trebbles dont look too great, but i can upgrade them later.

Seems to swim straight from what i have realised. Doesnt dive as deep (pool tested), and the action has less rpm per movement unit. One thing i have noted is that they sink (sx40's suspend in my pool), and the sink rear end first (which is probably better). I think it might catch fish, but it wont bring out the territorial pissed off strike that you need sometimes.


----------

